# Treating White Spot in a planted tank



## hudsonpd (3 Apr 2012)

Hi All,

I think I may have some Cardinal Tetras with early white spot. I also have one neon which may have neon tetra disease, although I can't be sure. 

For white spot, I've read about 'no light' treatment and also chemicals. I've taken a lot of time to get to grips with plants (and am still not totally there!) and have only just recently added a batch of new plants which have yet to take hold. 

Any advice about treatments?

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## Alastair (3 Apr 2012)

Waterlife Protozoa is great stuff. I even find that half dosed it works as good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Apr 2012)

Try eSHa Exit, it's also shrimp safe as well as plant safe. And for really resistant parasitic diseases it can be safely combined with eSHa 2000. I know from experience that it works.


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Apr 2012)

Another good way of getting rid of whitespot is to raise the temperature to around 30 degrees whilst medicating. This then speeds up the life cycle of the parasites so that they can all be killed off quicker by the medication. Don't forget to do a large water change after the treatment is over and run some carbon in the filter to completely remove the medication.


----------



## darren636 (4 Apr 2012)

you need to get medication going as soon as possible. Follow the instructions and do lots of substrate vacuuming. Lots and lots of Hoovering.


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Apr 2012)

Raise the temperature as suggested above and use protozin, malachite green and formalin or use salt.  Personally I've used all three at different times in conjunction with raising the temperature and it is much more effective.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Apr 2012)

Hi all,


> Try eSHa Exit, it's also shrimp safe as well as plant safe. And for really resistant parasitic diseases it can be safely combined with eSHa 2000. I know from experience that it works.


+1

cheers Darrel


----------



## Polly (9 Apr 2012)

> Try eSHa Exit, it's also shrimp safe as well as plant safe. And for really resistant parasitic diseases it can be safely combined with eSHa 2000. I know from experience that it works.



+2   It doesn't even matter 'which' whitespot it is - it will still work and is safe with shrimps etc.

I tried salt in my planted tank, raised the temp etc. followed the instructions on dosing salt.   Plants died, plants struggled - cost me a fortune in new plants and  what was worse - it took about 6 months of water changes until the salt was mostly gone 

Changed half the water out the first time, half the second time - this still left 1/4 of the salt.   By changing half the water all the time you only remove half the salt in the tank, but it isn't really good to be changing half the water every week.   And using 1/4  water changes it takes forever to get the salt to negligible levels


----------

